# Before there was Guthrie Govan, Jimmy Herring, and Brad Paisley, there was...



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Glen Campbell?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes - I remember being pretty blown away by Mr. Campbell on the Tommy Hunter Show many moons ago. Eric Johnson has stated the same about being knocked out by his playing.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Can Anyone Here Play This?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You pretty much had to be a follower of Glen Campbell and closer to his age bracket to remember how good a player he was.

That was a good video you posted. I had not seen some of those scenes before.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm a big fan of his playing. He truly was a virtuoso


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

and don't forget this merciless shredder


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Roy Clark was another shredder in the same era, though more country oriented than Glen...used to put on some awesome displays during Hee Haw.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

A LOT of country pickers from the Campbell/Clark era were were good pickers. Gerry Reed for one. Campbell was also a go to session guitarist before he struck out on his own


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluebayou said:


> A LOT of country pickers from the Campbell/Clark era were were good pickers. Gerry Reed for one.* Campbell was also a go to session guitarist before he struck out on his own[*/QUOTE]
> 
> And a member of the Beach Boys for a short while.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

bluebayou said:


> A LOT of country pickers from the Campbell/Clark era were were good pickers. Gerry Reed for one. Campbell was also a go to session guitarist before he struck out on his own


Chet Atkins believed Jerry Reed to be a better guitarist than himself.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't forget the great Roy Nichols






And Albert Lee 






Vince Gill






These are the guys that got me into playing lead guitar.


----------

